# Really?



## DanCom (Feb 15, 2016)

Really?
I post a complete how to and the system thinks I am spammer?
Too bad, I really wanted to give something to the group.

If you cannot get your Xenforo right. We'll see you later.

Dan


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 17, 2016)

I got tripped up by the same thing.  

It took over a week to get my account unlocked. My mistake was in trying to directly respond to a plea for help, which included a link.


----------



## Jimbojones (Jun 17, 2016)

Lots of way to contribute here; if you're familiar with the config of spam-detection perhaps folks could lend a hand by becoming Administrators and tuning it.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 18, 2016)

I hope our website mechanics can remedy your problem so we can see your projects. Personally I haven't done anything special myself to sign up & post, but I was one of the early guys in.


----------



## Janger (Jun 19, 2016)

@Jwest7788 hey Josh, maybe the welcome page should say we're just guys and all volunteers and self funded  - there is no "staff" or service levels. Please be patient with us....


----------



## Alexander (Jun 20, 2016)

It is important to remember we are simply a groupe of friends. No pros here. That being said im going to keep a closer eye on the moderation hopefully no more posts get accidently deleted.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 21, 2016)

@DanCom @Dabbler 

I do appreciate your feedback, and definitely send my apologies for the troubles you've had.

@Janger I think it's a good idea, and I'll see where else I can make the spam system's detection more public. More explanation to new users how it works is a very positive change we can make to try to prevent upsetting users.

False detections are definitely an issue, and the more strict we make the system, the better it will perform at stopping spam, but also the more false positives we will see. Finding a balance has been what I have been working on lately.

Good news is, We've nearly 100% eliminated spam and spam users at this point. Just need to get the final polishing steps in place to prevent this issue in future.

Sorry team, as @Alexander mentioned, no one here is running this forum as a full time gig, we really are just a group of guys with a similar interest that needed a place to communicate and coordinate meetups. Hopefully you can see past the initial hurdles you've had and recognize that we hope to iron out the kinks in future.



DanCom said:


> If you cannot get your Xenforo right. We'll see you later.
> 
> Dan



If you have experience administrating this software, we are open to suggestions if you would like to help us improve.




JW


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 25, 2016)

Just a follow up to this note. I've added notifications to the initial sign up messages shown immediately after sign up, even before email verification has occurred. A second notification is sent to users after their account is verified. I setup and tested a dummy account this morning to confirm.

When going through the process I see there already is a notification about not posting URLs, but I have made it more apparent now.

I'm working on some automated notification popups too, but it's a littler over my skillset, but hopefully can get it figured out.

There isn't a rules page, but I am crafting a "Do not post links as a new user // how our spam detection works" thread, and will post it shortly.

JW


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 25, 2016)

http://canadianhobbymetalworkers.co...-a-new-user-how-our-spam-detection-works.334/


----------

